# 2014 Contemporary CD Recommendations



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

The title says it all.

Here's the place for your recommendations for CDs released in 2014 of contemporary classical music. Take "contemporary" to indicate works composed in the 20th / 21st Century.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Should be available on in only a couple more weeks!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

And this monster has already been out for a couple of months:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Is this contemporary? Was it last year or this year? Either way, the Stravinsky in particular is an absolute winner. Glad to see that one of these two is awake!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Released March 2014:










The Martinu's 3 cello sonatas are thrillingly played, and the Mustonen's one, composed in 2006, is a very nice surprise.

Here both of them are very well awake...


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Released at a very reasonable price, this is a recording offering some of the recent works of Hosokawa for soloist intrument (horn, piano or cello) and orchestra.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Stuff that I have ordered since January (Some releases may be late 2013), and I've only listened to parts, but I believe that it is one's civic duty to buy as much contemporary music as possible (to counterweight all that museum stuff the majority root's for!  ) 
(Titles lifted from my prime deliverer's "new" release scheme for this year) 

Convergence - Music of Laurie Altman. NEOS NEOS11315
Bruno Maderna - Complete Works for Orchestra - Vol. 5. NEOS SACD NEOS10937
Nikolaus Brass - Zeit im Grund, Von wachsender Gegenwart. NEOS NEOS11112
Tobias PM Schneid - New Works. NEOS NEOS11105
Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf - Hommage à György Kurtág. NEOS NEOS11307
Rolf Hind - Orchestra and Chamber Music. NEOS NEOS11049
Hermann Keller - Solo, Duo and Trio Improvisations. NEOS NEOS11313
Alvin Lucier - Orchestra Works. New World NW80755 
Janos Vegh - String Quartets. Hungaroton HCD32726
Hugi Gudmudson - Djupsins Ro / Calm of The Deep. Smekkleysa SMK82
Jon Leifs - Eternity, Quarterts. Smekkleysa SMK81
Georges Aperghis . Wolfli-Kantata. Cypres CYP5625
Peter Sculthorpe - Orchestral Works. ABC Classics ABC4810548
Fritz Hauser - Pieces for Percussion. Hat Hut hatn191
Yannis Xenakis - Ensemble Music 3. red fish blue fish, Mode mode261
Widmann, Kagel, Furrer, Ruzicka - Armonica. Pan Classics PC10290
Mieczyslaw Weinberg - Symphony No. 12 Naxos 8573085

Helena Tulve - Arboles Lloran Por Lluvia. ECM New Series 4764500
Mieczyslaw Weinberg - Orchestral & Chamber Works (Gidon Kremer) ECM New Series 2cds 4810669
Ferenc Farkas - Orchestral Music, Vol. 1. Toccata Classics TOCC0176 

Peter Eötvös - Kosmos. Wergo WER67842
Dmitry Shostakovich - 24 preludes op. 34, Quartet No. 8 Audiomax SACD AUD9121830
Gerald Preinfalk - Art of Duo. Col Legno WWE1CD20416 
Erin Gee - Mouthpieces. Col Legno WWE1CD20409 
Patrick Pulsinger & Christian Fennesz - In Four Parts. Tribute to John Cage. Col Legno WWE1CD20410
Glenn Kotche - Adventureland. Cantaloupe Music CA21098
Michael Gordon - Rushes. Cantaloupe Music CA21097
Hjalmar Ragnarsson - Tengsl. Chamber Works. Smekkleysa SMK83
Peter Ruzicka - Orchestral Works Vol. 2 Neos NEOS11101 
Dai Fujikura - Ice. Kairos KAI00

John Casken - Orion over Farne. NMC NMCD189
Brian Ferenehough - Complete Works for String Quartet & Trios. Aeon 3cds AECD1335 
Rune Glerup - Dust Encapsulated. DaCapo 822657
René Wohlhauser - Quantenströmung NEOS NEOS11309

Gavin Bryars - Hövdingar hittast - Heroes meet. GB Records BCGBCD20
Peter Bruun / Anders Brødsgaard / Steingrímur Rohloff - Preludes to Disaster. NEOS NEOS11401
Helmit Lachenmann - Complete String Quartets. Mode mode267
Toru Takemitsu / Toshio Hosokawa - Works for Solo Guitar. NEOS NEOS11317
Malcolm Williamson - Organ Music. Toccata Classics TOCC0246
JOHN ADAMS - City Noir / Saxophone Concerto. Nonesuch 7559795644
John Cage - Music For Piano And Percussion. Brilliant Classics 2cds 94745
Ben Foskett - Dinosaur NMC NMCD195
Fuzzy - Chimes of Memory. DaCapo 8226561
Maurice Jacobson - Theme and Variations. Naxos 8571351
Nikolai Peiko - Complete Piano Music Volume One. Toccata Classics TOCC0104 
Dmitry Shostakovich - Symphonies Nos. 4, 5 & 6 Mariinsky 2 SACD MAR0545

/ptr


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

gog said:


> Take "contemporary" to indicate works composed in the 20th / 21st Century.


Wait, Elgar's "Land of Hope and Glory" is contemporary music? 

Here's something more recent:








"American Vernacular: new music for solo piano" - Nicholas Phillips (New Focus Recordings)


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Two world premiers of works by John Adams (at least, studio ones -- the live performances were over the last couple of years):

Gustavo Dudamel / Los Angeles Philharmonic
_John Adams: The Gospel According to the Other Mary_ (Deutsche Grammophon, 2014)










David Robertson / St. Louis Symphony
_John Adams: City Noir / Saxophone Concerto_ (Nonesuch, 2014)










Let me add one late 2013:

Janine Jensen / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, _Dobrinka Tabakova: String Paths_ (ECM, 2013)


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

This may be strain on my bank account, but thanks for the recommendations. I shall indeed attempt to fulfil my civic duty by investigating much new music. I have always been of an inquisitive bent!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Wait, Elgar's "Land of Hope and Glory" is contemporary music?


Ignore him. He knows nothing.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

dogen said:


> Ignore him. He knows nothing.


Now, _that_ was a swift comeback! :lol:

(edited to correct omission - the image is of the most recent release I've heard of 21st-century music, David Lang's "The Difficulty of Crossing a Field")


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

I know, I'm like a knife. Actually I'd forgotten about this thread. I've got pennies burning a hole in my pocket so if anyone wants to reboot this for new recs feel free. Maybe more spectralism than Elgar though.....


----------

